# Ces Next Week



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I'll be attending CES next week (in Vegas), from Sunday to Wed. Anyone else going?


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hmmm....

Camping Etiquette Seminars?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Ok...for those that are not into high tech

CES = Consumer Electronics Show.

http://www.cesweb.org/default.asp

It's a huge deal for us computer geeks.


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

OOH, OOH, can you add me to your guest list


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Wish I could but no can do

Don


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

sure you aren't going for the gambling???


----------



## jlbabb28 (Feb 27, 2006)

Lucky Dog! Have a great time and remember dealer has to hit 16.

Jeff


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Don't forget Jim, The annual porn industry awards are traditionally held upstairs at the same time as the CES (Really!).

Oh... I'm sorry... Does Melinda read these too?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Beerman (Nov 14, 2005)

I went to the CES 10 years ago. Boy, was that a fun time.


----------



## mv945 (Jul 18, 2006)

jlbabb28 said:


> Have a great time and remember dealer has to hit 16.
> Jeff


And a soft 17...


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

before getting on my computer, I had just read the paper and it showed the CES and banner was showing about HD. It reminded me of all the advice I got from so many of you awhile back when I asked about lcd-hd. So, I decided to log on Outbackers for a few and see you are going the show!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Don't forget Jim, The annual porn industry awards are traditionally held upstairs at the same time as the CES (Really!).
> 
> Oh... I'm sorry... Does Melinda read these too?
> 
> ...


I had no idea...


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I'll be attending CES next week (in Vegas), from Sunday to Wed. Anyone else going?


wow...all that time away from OB.com? Ya mean the rest of us will get to post occassionally too?

Have a good time (downstairs)


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Don't forget Jim, The annual porn industry awards are traditionally held upstairs at the same time as the CES (Really!).
> 
> Oh... I'm sorry... Does Melinda read these too?
> 
> ...


I had no idea...















[/quote]

Now how does he know that anyway


----------



## SoCalOutback (Dec 18, 2005)

I'll be there Thursday. The company I work for has a booth but I managed to con my way out of booth duty!

By the way, Red Rock Canyon is just out side vegas and is a great place to camp. I'll be rock climbing there on Friday!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> I'll be attending CES next week (in Vegas), from Sunday to Wed. Anyone else going?


wow...all that time away from OB.com? Ya mean the rest of us will get to post occassionally too?

Have a good time (downstairs)















[/quote]

I'll find a a spot with WiFi...you can count on that.


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

SoCalOutback said:


> I'll be there Thursday. The company I work for has a booth but I managed to con my way out of booth duty!
> 
> By the way, Red Rock Canyon is just out side vegas and is a great place to camp. I'll be rock climbing there on Friday!


SoCal, don't forget Valley of Fire just up I-15 - Beeyootiful place!

Sluggo


----------

